# Beim WoW starten Schwarzer Bildschirm



## Hoenachtsmann (8. Mai 2009)

Alsoo...heute komm ich von der Arbeit und freu mich auf einen neuen erfolgreichen Raid-Abend...doch zu früh gefreut-.-
Immer wenn ich WoW starte habe ich nichts anderes als ein Schwarzen Bildschirm...doch WoW läuft im Hintergrund da ich die Musik hör xD
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 plss

PC : 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
2,00 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE


Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkb (8. Mai 2009)

Das Problem mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm habe ich seit neuestem auch. Eine Rückkehr auf den Desktop ist auch nicht mehr möglich.
Ebenfalls ist meine Grafikkarte eine Geforce. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Mai 2009)

Ändert mal in im Options-Menü (vor Spielstart) die Grafikeinstellungen. Also z.B. bei Vollbildmodus das Häkchen rausnehmen und schauen ob dann was zu sehen ist. Oder installiert mal aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## Wagga (8. Mai 2009)

Kabel kontrolliert, evtl. locker?

Wird er erst bei WoW schwarz oder startet er schon schwarz?

Wenn a. dann liegts am Treiber enn b. dann mal kabel kontrollieren.
Karte kontrollieren ob sie richtig sitzt.
Auf Defekt kontrollieren, evtl. mal ne andere vom Bekannten/Freund nutzen.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## jkb (8. Mai 2009)

Also, bei mir wird der Bildschirm nachdem ich mit meinem Char eingeloggt habe nach einigen Sekunden schwarz.
Da es sich um einen Laptop handelt, denke ich, dass die Karte richtig sitzt.
Im Fenstermodus bleibt das Problem auch bestehen, und ebenso mit minimalen Grafikeinstellungen.
Die Karte/Belüftung ist sauber und auch nicht zu heiß.
Einen neuen Treiber habe ich auch schon probiert.

Seit dem letzten Patch flackern manche Texturen und seit heute wird der Bildschirm schwarz.
Es handelt ich bei mir um eine GeforceGo 7400, betriebssystem XP Pro

Ac ja, beim ersten schwarzen Schirm ließ sich WoW noch beenden, beim Neustartversuch des Spiels bekam ich ne Meldung, dass der Grafikbeschleuniger nicht aktiviert werden konnte. Ein Zeichen für einen Defekt? Wenn ja, woran liegt's?


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (8. Mai 2009)

@Wagga: WoW startet schon schwarz was man hört ist nur die Musik doch kein Bild.

also den neusten Treiber hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und an den Kabeln kann es auch nicht liegen hab schon jedes überprüft und die Karte sitzt richtig..


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Mai 2009)

Ja die Karte könnte defekt sein. Auch wenn die Karte eh nicht gerade die beste ist und unter normalen Umständen nicht so warm wird, kann sie aber bei WoW überlastet worden sein. Seit WotLK haben gerade schwächere Karten viel zu tun, selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen. Also wenn die Karte anfangs funktioniert hat und dann während des spielens plötzlich alles schwarz wird, kann es eigentlich nur ein Defekt oder Überhitzung gewesen sein.
Eventuell mal ein anderes Spiel ausprobieren, das die Karte auslastet und sehen ob sie sich da ähnlich verhält.


----------



## Meisterdieb Raziel (14. Juni 2009)

Gutn Abend allerseits,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab auch seit heute Mittag dasselbe Problem.
Ich starte WoW, sehe kurz die Sanduhr. Dann schwarzer Bildschirm und ein Knacken in den Boxen. Ich höre nur die Musik und habe einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Andere Spiele funktionieren einbahnfrei. WoW habe ich sogar schon komplett neu installiert. Virenfrei ist mein Pc auch. Firewall ist aus. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll, bin die ganze Zeit am googeln...

MfG, Raziel


----------

